# Are there instructions somewhere?



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208226


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

I found excellent instructions at photobucket.com. They let you store your pictures there for free, and they make it easy to email them or to post them on a forum. Here is one now...







A bottom drawer with no mites after one week in hive. Oxalic acid fumigation weekly for 4 weeks.


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Heres a pic of ktbh frame


----------

